# Genuine TILLY, Haarlem Holland



## Flaschenjager (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi everyone, 
   I posted, not long ago, a picture of the bottle mentioned above on my recent Finds page.  I also posted a message on a newsgroup as well. Three other people posted there and mentioned other Tilly bottles. We are all looking for info and the meaning of Tilly and it' s use (Dutch I suppose). The finds page is located at:

 http://members.aol.com/meechuta/finds.html
                                                                        Thanks to all, ' Meech'


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Roger and All, 
   First of all, _Thank You_ for the *speedy* and the *great info.* I will probably post your reply on that newsgroup as well, because three others are looking for this info. and I don' t know if they check in here. I took this to our last bottle club meeting recently and some said that this was probably a common bottle, but they weren' t really sure. It' s a keeper if you ask me and it doesn' t take up much room. Thanks again for your help and reply.          Sincerely, ' Meech' 

 [] I' ve just added a guestbook on my website, along with some bottle related questions. Please visit and sign it when you can. Just click on the URL below:

 http://members.aol.com/meechuta/bottles.html


----------

